# Lang Smokers



## walt408 (Feb 15, 2010)

I am new to smoking and have been investigating smokers on this site and others. From what I have read, many people consider the Lang smoker to be one of the best. What are the characteristics, properties, design elements, etc. that make the Lang so good? Even though Lang is out of my price range, I'm trying to learn what makes a great smoker. Thanks all.


----------



## jethro (Feb 15, 2010)

I think above all else is consistent tempatures throughout the length of the cooking chamber would be a big priority.


----------



## garyt (Feb 15, 2010)

There are many excellent smokers out there, I have a Lang and like the ease of maintaining the temps across the cooking area due to the reverse flow plate, Clean up is a snap. I can Q, keep warm or grill a steak in the warmer. All 1/4 inch steel makes it easier to hold temps once you get it there. and wood is cheaper than charcoal.


----------



## garyt (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is a video on you tube


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 16, 2010)

What garyt said is correct.  I have about only a 12 degree diff from right to left or top to bottem at any given time in my Lang.  They are just well built and the reverse flow and large grease drain do the job well.  Controll after about 2 burns is easy.  Once ya get the hang of it you can count on doing fire maintance (adding wood) about once an hr.  Just a pleasure to use.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 16, 2010)

What they said ^^^^   Oh and the fact that it will last a couple hundred years doesnt hurt either.


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 23, 2010)

I just got my lang smoker yesterday, and let me tell you, when i hooked that bad boy up, and starting pulling it with my truck, you could tell it was a tank, it's all 1/4 steel, and just waiting for saturday to get here and smoke on it. I didnt really want to pay the high price for it, but glad im did now, i think it's the best there is.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 23, 2010)

while i would love a lang for the reasons stated above i think it is the trial and error of an individual's experiences............


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have had the previledge to smoke on one and it really nice it hold temp real goos so you can open it do what ever to the meat and it would lose much heat at all. Then it cooks evenly also. Well worth the money and let me tell you I'm still saving.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats Hogfan !!!  You will love it ... Happy smokes and welcome to the lang club


----------



## garyt (Feb 23, 2010)

See after only one day you realize it was worth all the grief you had to put up with like I said you would. After all that I bet you had a smile on your face all day. and you went through a lot, Ill give you credit for that.


----------



## kurtsara (Feb 24, 2010)

I have not seen how the deluxe warmer works, is there an opening from the firebox you can open and close?


----------



## garyt (Feb 24, 2010)

A couple of them, two from the smoke chamber into the warmer and two that put direct heat from the fire box into it, you can crank up the temps and grill a steak while making ABT's


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 24, 2010)

What he said^^^^^^^


----------



## bob hines (Feb 24, 2010)

can some one tell me how to post a picture on here?


----------



## eaglewing (Feb 24, 2010)

*It can be found in your Roll Call post:*




*Or just follow his link:* http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## bob hines (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## bob hines (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## bob hines (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2010)

Congrats Bob that is a huge smoker. What kind of plans do you have for it?


----------



## carpetride (Feb 24, 2010)

I like the reciever hitch on the back...in case you want to pull your boat too???

Nice rig.


----------



## bob hines (Feb 24, 2010)

I want to do some catering and fair's, local comp's it's a bit bigger than what i was looking for i just got a great deal on it.


----------



## bob hines (Feb 24, 2010)

yea the guy i got it from had lang build it with a 1/2" fire box and that receiver hitch so he could pull his 24' boat to misouri from las vegas. thank's for your coment's hope to have alot fun with it.


----------



## kurtsara (Feb 24, 2010)

Can you do that in most states, I thought you had to have a fifth wheel as your trailer to tow another trailer


----------



## chefrob (Feb 24, 2010)

smoker in front of the boat.......at least he got his priorities right!


----------



## bob hines (Feb 25, 2010)

this guy pulled it all over like that i know in califorina you have to have a 5th wheel hitch to pull doubles. i was thinking about a port-a-pottie on a trailer so i could offer all the modern amenities !!!


----------



## old school (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like you can't get the patio version with the warmer.  Thinking about putting this IN my old larger smokehouse I have on the farm from back in the day.  Would be a nice place to keep it and store my wood.

Any ideas what happens if I ext the chimney on the smoker so it goes out the top of the smokehouse??


----------



## coleevictor (Oct 29, 2010)

I have had a Lang 60 for years. DId have to replace the grates once. Great stick burner. Smoking 15 slabs baby backs, 4 pork roasts, brisket, and lamb first thing in the AM


----------



## garyt (Oct 29, 2010)

???????????????????? They have only been making them for 22 years.


----------



## eman (Oct 29, 2010)

coleevictor said:


> I have had a Lang 60,  for years. DId have to replace the grates once. Great stick burner. Smoking 15 slabs baby backs, 4 pork roasts, brisket, and lamb first thing in the AM


Punctuation makes all the difference in the world. I thought the same thing till i read it twice.


----------



## cromag (Mar 4, 2012)

How long will it run @ 225-250 on the first load of wood and if you need to add more logs to maintain the temp do you do any adjustments to the intakes? I'm thinking about getting a Lang and going straight wood. I'm currently using my UDS and it's getting very unreliable plus I removing a rack of food to get the the 2nd rack of food.


----------

